# Atitool .25 beta 11 voltage



## loco (Dec 31, 2005)

can someone tell me how atitool controls the voltage and where is the voltage settings?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 1, 2006)

go to shop, buy x1800, start atitool, settings, voltage control


----------

